# Unmatched Parentheses Error Message



## MichaelColey (Jan 24, 2013)

FYI, I'm intermittently getting the following error message in the page header everywhere on TUG.



> *Warning*: preg_match() [function.preg-match]: Compilation failed: unmatched parentheses at offset 51 in *[path]/includes/init.php(541) : regexp code(1) : eval()'d code* on line *3*


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 24, 2013)

was getting it constantly about an hour ago..couldnt do anything on the board...appears gone now however.


----------

